# Anybody into axes?



## wheelgun (Nov 23, 2008)

If so, check out my blog. It's more than axes, got some bushcraft and cooking in there, too.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice blog ... got it bookmarked for further reading.


----------



## wheelgun (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad you like it. I plan to cover all kinds of bushcraft/preparedness topics on it. Stay tuned!


----------



## wheelgun (Nov 23, 2008)

Today on the Axe, budget bushcraft ideas, by guest writer, The Wandering Thinker.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Ditto...will give it a good read laer tonight. Looks really interesting. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Nice site, great pictures. :2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

wheelgun said:


> If so, check out my blog. It's more than axes, got some bushcraft and cooking in there, too.


The Hudson Bay Axe is one of my favs.. great size for a camp / truck axe...I just like the shape..


----------



## wheelgun (Nov 23, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> The Hudson Bay Axe is one of my favs.. great size for a camp / truck axe...I just like the shape..


Hudson bay axe is my fav as well. I have two and intend on collecting many more!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I probably shouldn't share this because now the price will go up, but what the heck your all my friends and I have more than I will ever wear out. I look for old Plumb Boy Scout Hatchets at garage sales.:ignore:


----------



## wheelgun (Nov 23, 2008)

haha....one of my favorite heads is from a garage sale. Sharp as a razor - no name on it. That's what I really like.


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

wheelgun said:


> Glad you like it. I plan to cover all kinds of bushcraft/preparedness topics on it. Stay tuned!


Thank you for sharing preparedness topics.


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

I havent been able to find a broad headed ax anywhere


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice web site!
I make axes myself.


----------

